# Got tested for Coronavirus today a lot of lies about testing  smh



## Bobbyloads (Mar 19, 2020)

Yesterday before I went to buy the weights I left work early cause I was not feeling well. Was having trouble breathing and had a fever I’m a smoker and have bronchitis so I just figured a respiratory infection like usual. 

This morning I obviously did not go in to work was feeling like crap was informed by my manager not to come back in until I get tested which I understand I’m in contact with hundreds of people daily at my building. 

9am this morning I start calling my primary doctor was informed I need a order to get tested they told me to call my local hospital in the meantime of waiting for the order. I call them they tell me they are only testing the critically sick that need to me admitted and medical staff only they have me address to a drive through testing site 30 minutes away. 

I keep calling my doctors office for that order they are dragging I drove to the urgent care so I can get tested for the flu and get meds for my lung issues I get to the parking lot and get call from doctor my order is ready and to go and get tested.

I drive far as shit to the drive through testing site just to find out by a woman in a hazmat suit that I need to pre register and gave me a # to call. I call I leave message and drive back to urgent care almost at urgent care they call back take info and said to wait someone will call me back with no promise on time length. 

Get to urgent care do all the flu test lung xrays and they come in put all sorts of masks on me and after telling me they don’t do the test there they for some reason believe I was important enough to test and they ended up giving me the test there. So now I’m quarantined in my basement waiting on results smh... I know I don’t have the shit but now I’m losing money not
working and my family is staying away from me and I’m sick wtf...

This bullshit about these tests is ****ed up they are lying to us about where they administer them and you literally have to jump through hoops to get one which I don’t understand. Makes me think that we are all being lied to no wonder these numbers of infections is so low cause no one is getting tested. I hav a really bad feeling that shit is about to sky rocket next week or so and this is just the beginning I think they are low on the testing kits and are just trying to catch up and get everything situated now just tell us the ducking truth I hate this beating around the bush shit!!!


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 19, 2020)

I’m sure a shit load of people have it. Thing is not everyone gets sick! That is why the death rate numbers are bull shit!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 20, 2020)

All these numbers are bullshit test kits available numbers infected numbers death numbers all
of it just say he we don’t know were doing our best


----------



## Viduus (Mar 20, 2020)

Look at the empty shelves in the super market... now imagine all those people pulling up to get drive through tests. Makes sense you’re going to want orders and preregistration. 

Have to get a handle on the process somehow. I agree on a lack of test kits but even if you had a million.... you’d still be short.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 20, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Look at the empty shelves in the super market... now imagine all those people pulling up to get drive through tests. Makes sense you’re going to want orders and preregistration.
> 
> Have to get a handle on the process somehow. I agree on a lack of test kits but even if you had a million.... you’d still be short.



i totally get it but be honest about it even listening to trump speak all day laying in bed I don’t even think his people are telling him the truth. And also I’m upset at the hospital I called they should of informed me about the procedure not send me driving for no reason they are not providing accurate information the urgent care was great my doctor there she was awesome and very knowledgeable and when they told me they don’t have tests there and then gave me one I was like wtf. I wouldn’t of even tried to get one if my work didn’t tell me I need to be cleared before coming back to work I would ride it out as long as I can no matter what it was. But the media and hospitals are not being honest and uneducated and giving bad info just say hey this is what it is or you can’t get tested for now unless this this and this.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 20, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Look at the empty shelves in the super market... now imagine all those people pulling up to get drive through tests. Makes sense you’re going to want orders and preregistration.
> 
> Have to get a handle on the process somehow. I agree on a lack of test kits but even if you had a million.... you’d still be short.



I already had a doctors
order for the test I’m talking about after they you still need to preregister with them after you get the refferal and the line was empty as shit there not like it was packed I didn’t just pull up for a test with out anything


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hope everything works out for you? 
There's a whole lot of nonsense going on with this,
My job was almost shut down because someone went home sick &#55357;&#56887;! And all tge rules are different, depending on who you are!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 20, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Hope everything works out for you?
> There's a whole lot of nonsense going on with this,
> My job was almost shut down because someone went home sick &#55357;&#56887;! And all tge rules are different, depending on who you are!



****ing crazy right lol the whole lakers team gets tested just cause smh

these test kits are just cotton swabs long and skinny shoved up your nose until it feels like it’s ticking your brain smh these are the kits we can’t get???? Dude it’s flu swab kits basically I don’t get it


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 20, 2020)

It is interesting to hear first hand experience with the testing.

I don't know that it as much about the kits as it is having lab personnel be able to look at the culture through a microscope and be able to determine with certainly that what they are looking at, is or isn't the actual coronavirus. I believe this to be the bigger issue. Training.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 20, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> It is interesting to hear first hand experience with the testing.
> 
> I don't know that it as much about the kits as it is having lab personnel be able to look at the culture through a microscope and be able to determine with certainly that what they are looking at, is or isn't the actual coronavirus. I believe this to be the bigger issue. Training.



yeah I have no idea everyone was always talking about the testing kits today I was like wtf cause the flu one and the corona one were like almost identical I was like wants the difference she was like corona one goes in deeper. Maybe the shelf life of the sample is a certain time so they only have a set amount of time to test it before it dies no idea regardless back to the lies cause I know for a damn sure the kits are no way in shortage they can shove a qtip up there and send it back to the lab. Please


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2020)

If you do have covid, how many people did you needlessly come into contact with simply because the testing system is so inefficient?

not your fault of course. 

All the best BobbyLodz.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 20, 2020)

That sucks, hope you start feeling better soon man.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 20, 2020)

Military personnel has been activated at hot states to assist with testing facilities.  They were told to be ready too depart withing a week. Mostly medic.  But they will also need transportation and soldiers to drive. Some reserves have been told to pack theyre shit and be ready anytime in two weeks.  


What's the easiest way of enforcing something? By already having the military present at such locations.  The national guard responded on FB about rumors of them being activated.  They said those were rumors. But did confirm they activated 60troops to assist in Illinois.  They were not able to confirm it deny anything about the hundreds of military vehicles being moved by tracks headed to Chicago.  That and the amount of locals posting videos of 50 plus humvees on the highway headed to Chicago.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> If you do have covid, how many people did you needlessly come into contact with simply because the testing system is so inefficient?
> 
> not your fault of course.
> 
> All the best BobbyLodz.



lets hope not but if I did it would all depend on how long I had it before symptoms but easily a hundred especially at work that’s why these numbers they are giving are so off it’s crazy.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 20, 2020)

#TheMatrix said:


> Military personnel has been activated at hot states to assist with testing facilities.  They were told to be ready too depart withing a week. Mostly medic.  But they will also need transportation and soldiers to drive. Some reserves have been told to pack theyre shit and be ready anytime in two weeks.
> 
> 
> What's the easiest way of enforcing something? By already having the military present at such locations.  The national guard responded on FB about rumors of them being activated.  They said those were rumors. But did confirm they activated 60troops to assist in Illinois.  They were not able to confirm it deny anything about the hundreds of military vehicles being moved by tracks headed to Chicago.  That and the amount of locals posting videos of 50 plus humvees on the highway headed to Chicago.



yeah that’s crazy I’m right outside of Chicago. My buddy has a cop friend and from what he was saying shit is suppose to get crazy here very soon and that the police departments are already aware of what’s about to go down. I just hope that my work stays open and they allow me to go to work at least I can’t imagine all this money that will be lost if they shut me down been busting my ass to stay ahead and this might **** everything up bad I’m hoping since I work in transportation the industry will be allowed since we have to make sure shit gets delivered places.


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

All:


Unfortunately our testing has been halted due to a shortage of laboratory testing supplies and processing limitations.  We are back to only testing for COVID-19 for the high risk patients.  
*This is effective immediately.  *


High risk criteria are as follows:

Patients must have symptoms (fever, cough, shortness of breath) AND have one of the following risk factors:

•Older than 65
•People who have serious underlying health conditions (heart disease, diabetes, lung disease/ asthma, HIV, immunocompromised)
•Healthcare workers with suspected exposure


We are assured that samples that have already been collected will be run.


We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.


Stay healthy,
-Next Level Urgent Care


Just got this from the urgent care here. So not only do you have to be showing all the signs of having this virus, you ALSO have to meet certain criteria? Maybe I am just a dick, but this is bullshit. 

If they want to add criteria it should be this:

Under 18
Normally healthy
Healthcare worker

If you are over 65, sorry man, you lived your life. Lets save the young kids. If you didn't take care of your health and you have diabetes, heart disease, HIV, or hepatitis, well sorry to you as well. You didn't care about your life or health up until this point so you don't get tested either.


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

white ape said:


> All:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately our testing has been halted due to a shortage of laboratory testing supplies and processing limitations.  We are back to only testing for COVID-19 for the high risk patients.
> ...



so it can be seen


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 20, 2020)

Yea the criteria sucks. But speaking at the defence. Please listen.

If you feel like your sick. And meet most of the criteria try and get tested for the flu first. Theres places open for that. Atleast you will get tamiflu. And feel better two days later.You may just have the flu.and let's be honest if you have had the flu...you know how to tell that apart and you will get better. Again testing for the flu request tamiflu.  Get healthy 

If you think you have covid. Please, Stay the **** home and QT yourself. Your already ****ed. Don't go ****ing everybody else like your loved ones. Or some little girl's dad. Or a boy's mom. Or their grandparents. Even your own family. Stay the **** home and set up your own QT. Even if your tested and your positive guess what...they hospital can't do shit for you. So you just put all these other people at risk because you wanted to confirm you had a viral infection Wich there's no cure for. The treatment may come later.  The hospital will send you home regardless.

If you QT at home. Count the days. Atleast 15days back. And allow yourself to QT. If you feel like you can't breath then you may go to that hospital and get your very own ventilator If they have some. You might have to share with someone else.  But hey you finally made it to the ventilator. This ventilator will breath for you while your lungs try and recover. You might survive and recover. But your daily life will not the the same. Your lungs have sorossis now and will be outputting less oxygen than before. At this point your still at risk of being Infected again....

To the OP. If you think you have this. Save people's lives by staying home. Even if you did get tested your bed and respirator isn't ready for you. 

To the others. Wear a mask. It will program and rewrite your mind to naturally not touch your face. Wear latex gloves if you  can when going shopping so you can dispose of any bad guys you touched wile out the house. 

We're on a state home shelter...building us up for the mandated shut down probably.

TL-TR. Were all ****ed ..


----------

